# illuminated power outlet



## jboogie408 (Jun 14, 2007)

my neighbor has power outlets with a sort of night light shining out the bottom. they were installed when he bought the place. does anyone have any idea where i can find these?


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.liteaswitch.com/

http://www.lkmfg.com/IBS/SimpleCat/Shelf/ASP/Hierarchy/01.html

I found a few, but not the one you have shown. I like that one too!


----------



## donmorgan (Sep 19, 2009)

These where the only ones I could find online. Your local builders supply or home store should be able to order them, they are not normally stocked at any places I have seen. These are made by Leviton. Look here Leviton GFCI Wall Outlet with LED Nightlight, White or here  Leviton GFCI Wall Outlet with LED Nightlight, White - DT523 - Compare Prices and Buy at PriceGrabber Have the store check out Leviton or Cooper Catalogs. They are kind of pricey. See if you can find out the manufacturer of your friends. This info should be on the outlet under the cover along with a model number.


----------

